# PPL replacement for Presidio/SDDA?



## SDMama (Dec 7, 2021)

Pacific Players League: A New Family-First Soccer Experience - Cal South
					

FULLERTON, CA (December 7, 2021) – Cal South is very pleased to announce a brand-new competitive soccer league initially based within the San Diego area: the Pacific Players League. The new league is intended to …




					calsouth.com


----------



## Gkdad1 (Dec 8, 2021)

SDMama said:


> Pacific Players League: A New Family-First Soccer Experience - Cal South
> 
> 
> FULLERTON, CA (December 7, 2021) – Cal South is very pleased to announce a brand-new competitive soccer league initially based within the San Diego area: the Pacific Players League. The new league is intended to …
> ...


I still can’t figure out how this is any different than presidio was in years past. Nothing they highlighted is “new”.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2021)

SDMama said:


> Pacific Players League: A New Family-First Soccer Experience - Cal South
> 
> 
> FULLERTON, CA (December 7, 2021) – Cal South is very pleased to announce a brand-new competitive soccer league initially based within the San Diego area: the Pacific Players League. The new league is intended to …
> ...


Cal South trying to stay relevant?


----------



## watfly (Dec 9, 2021)

While I'm somewhat skeptical of Calsouth's ability to pull this off, there is an opportunity to fill a niche in San Diego.  There are dozens of clubs in SD that don't play MLS Next or ECNL.  There is a need for a "club lite" league in San Diego to serve these clubs and the 3rd+ tier teams from the Uber clubs.  I know SCDSL/SoCal League attempted to be that league this year but I don't think they were successful.  Based upon what I saw with my son playing in that league a number of years ago and feedback I've heard from others that played in the league this year, I question whether the SoCal League has the ability to meet the needs of local SD teams.

A lot of marketing in their press release but kudos for not using the terms Elite, Premier or Pathway.


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2021)

watfly said:


> While I'm somewhat skeptical of Calsouth's ability to pull this off, there is an opportunity to fill a niche in San Diego.  There are dozens of clubs in SD that don't play MLS Next or ECNL.  There is a need for a "club lite" league in San Diego to serve these clubs and the 3rd+ tier teams from the Uber clubs.  I know SCDSL/SoCal League attempted to be that league this year but I don't think they were successful.  Based upon what I saw with my son playing in that league a number of years ago and feedback I've heard from others that played in the league this year, I question whether the SoCal League has the ability to meet the needs of local SD teams.
> 
> A lot of marketing in their press release but kudos for not using the terms Elite, Premier or Pathway.


Agreed.  Would like to see DPL and GA work with this league to increase games and reduce traveling.  Perhaps play the top flights in the local league and continue to do GA and DPL separately also.  If PPL is willing to schedule their games around this concept, it would be great for San Diegans and for the girls side, a real alternative to ECNL for families that want less travel more family/school time.  The occasional travel and showcases with real scouts and college soccer coaches are all that's needed for the girls side.  As alumni from the National Team are now coaching members of non ECNL clubs and have connections USYNT camps, we may be able to establish real choices for girls in San Diego.  

We just need GA, DPL, and PPL to work together and create upward mobility in those leagues.  Very similar to CRL from CalSouth but integrating those teams with optional annual regional and national showcases at the older age groups.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Dec 9, 2021)

Emma said:


> Agreed.  Would like to see DPL and GA work with this league to increase games and reduce traveling.  Perhaps play the top flights in the local league and continue to do GA and DPL separately also.  If PPL is willing to schedule their games around this concept, it would be great for San Diegans and for the girls side, a real alternative to ECNL for families that want less travel more family/school time.  The occasional travel and showcases with real scouts and college soccer coaches are all that's needed for the girls side.  As alumni from the National Team are now coaching members of non ECNL clubs and have connections USYNT camps, we may be able to establish real choices for girls in San Diego.
> 
> We just need GA, DPL, and PPL to work together and create upward mobility in those leagues.  Very similar to CRL from CalSouth but integrating those teams with optional annual regional and national showcases at the older age groups.


In Socal GA + DPL participating clubs should just throw in the towel and play local leagues against local talent. This is how you beat ECNL.

Who cares if you're not playing for Blues, Surf, etc if competition is high and do you don't drive very far for games on weekends.


----------



## Emma (Dec 9, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> In Socal GA + DPL participating clubs should just throw in the towel and play local leagues against local talent. This is how you beat ECNL.
> 
> Who cares if you're not playing for Blues, Surf, etc if competition is high and do you don't drive very far for games on weekends.


That's really what I'm getting at.  If you think your kid has to make long drives to be good, the ECNL option should be available.  I'm promoting more time for working on soccer skills and less time sitting in a car watching instagram or tik tok.  Drive 10 minutes to practice, 45 minutes earlier, and spend that extra 45 minutes working on finishing or foot work at the fields.  Convince half of your team to do the same and the cream will rise together.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> In Socal GA + DPL participating clubs should just throw in the towel and play local leagues against local talent. This is how you beat ECNL.
> 
> Who cares if you're not playing for Blues, Surf, etc if competition is high and do you don't drive very far for games on weekends.


No way this happens.  If you have three soccer leagues get together to try to figure out how to consolidate into one chances are they'll come out of that meeting deciding to split further and create additional leagues.


----------

